# portmap and rpcgen



## askot (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello I am Sinuhé Téllez from México city.

Well my question is about rpcgen and portmap.

The past semester in the school i needed to use rpcs, so y try to do a simple "hello world" file dot x.

This file.x simple only tellme the time.

But muy problems is: when I run the server, it finish inmediatly without any warning o error info.

I install linux in my mac and at the first time it didn't run this program, but looking in the google y readed that i need to active the portmap service or something like this. Ok I do that and my program runs well just i spected.

But in osx y don't know what i am doing wrong.

Sorry if i am not be more specific. 

But this muy problem how to work with RPCs in osx i need to configure something?.

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

